
Android Game Development Tutorials - iliastsagklis
http://www.javacodegeeks.com//2011/06/android-game-development-tutorials.html
======
pwny
What's great about game tutorials (imho) is that they are really motivating
for young people to follow when they learn to program. You get some very
interactive and sensory feedback, get to have fun with something you made and
learn a ton in the process.

We can never have enough of those.

~~~
cluda01
I agree. Anything that gets people interested in programming is good for the
industry. Typically I try to steer people who are interested in trying out
programming to scripting languages first. The benefit here is the learners get
an expedient path to gratification. It's important that people experience the
gratification that comes from building something before the ugly truth about
how horribly complex these systems are sets in.

------
Egregore
I would like some up to date tutorials on PlayN.

~~~
VikingCoder
Agreed. I would also like tutorials on how to write a game using C# and OpenGL
(and some audio library???), and then use the version of Mono that targets
Chrome Native Client.

------
locusm
Look forward to reading these, have never coded games but been meaning to have
a crack for years. Whats your opinion on the Ouya?

~~~
mtgx
I think OUYA can be used by indie developers as inexpensive hardware on which
to test their Android games. This is why I wish OUYA came with all the latest
gaming features like OpenGL ES 3.0 and OpenCL, as well as more powerful
hardware that makes sense for 2013, and to allow developers to program for the
latest hardware in the market, but that's only possible with something like
Tegra 4, Exynos 5250 or Qualcomm's S4 Pro chip.

Speaking of which, the Exynos 5250 whitepaper just came out today:

[http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/minisit...](http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/minisite/Exynos/data/Enjoy_the_Ultimate_WQXGA_Solution_with_Exynos_5_Dual_WP.pdf)

------
meow
Does any one have any good tutorials on developing using unity 3d for android
platform. The ones I googled so far suck :(

~~~
defdac
The thing with unity is that it's almost so easy to grasp that when you sit
down with it, it's almost not necessary. You can spend time thinking about
actual implementation details while Unity does all the "boring" stuff. That
said - when I started searching for specific problems I had the community had
all the answers and then some. Another awesome thing is that you _can_ do
really complex stuff, like intricate shaders, if you want. Completing a full
featured 3D-game have never felt so close to me.

------
programminggeek
Does anyone else here use cocos2d-x to do android game dev?

